# opinions please.



## gobo (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi everyone.
Do you guys think this is ok?
Does the location of this bookcase "work"?
our bookcase covers half a lightswitch 


























thanks!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

The switch is ok, but that red chair has to go.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Why not angle the bookcase in the corner? Wouldn't take much more room and would free up the switch. IMHO, it would add interest to the room as well.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I would turn it and put it against the other wall.

IMHO if it covers half the switch, then I wouldn't like that, and it would draw your attention to it.


----------



## polar5554 (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it looks a bit crowded and overpowering for the space.

Maybe paint it a lighter color so it blends in with the white walls better. Right now it kinda sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

shapeshifter said:


> Why not angle the bookcase in the corner? Wouldn't take much more room and would free up the switch. IMHO, it would add interest to the room as well.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

*Originally Posted by shapeshifter ***
_*Why not angle the bookcase in the corner? Wouldn't take much more room and would free up the switch. IMHO, it would add interest to the room as well.*_
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

